
SpaceX to launch 60 Starlink satellites for megaconstellation tonight - joering2
https://www.space.com/spacex-starlink-satellite-launch-may-2020-webcast.html
======
modeless
SF should have a good view of the satellites tomorrow night if the launch
happens at the scheduled time:
[https://james.darpinian.com/satellites/?special=starlink](https://james.darpinian.com/satellites/?special=starlink)

Although I guess it's after curfew...

